# Letters of suitability to carry a firearm? / Other



## Guest (Mar 27, 2005)

I already have two people that are willing to be my two references, however I do not know how long or what to include in the reference, I do not want to be denied because of a brief suitability reference or a bad one. Do you guys have any suggestions or examples that I could see and maybe get an idea what they actually want?

The town I will be applying at is Walpole; I am trying to apply for a Class A LTC for all lawful purposes. Reason for a class A will be, “Shooting at gun clubs usually require high capacity magazines, also I wish to avoid any confusion with firearm laws in case any situation happens, also for the possibility of part time or auxially police work.” Is this a suitable reason to get a Class A? 

Any help or suggestions would be awesome, thanks.


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

Crazy-irishman";p="61010 said:


> Reason for a class A will be, "Shooting at gun clubs usually require high capacity magazines, also I wish to avoid any confusion with firearm laws in case any situation happens, also for the possibility of part time or auxially police work." Is this a suitable reason to get a Class A?


This probably would not be fly in the city I live in. I could see them having the following reply to your two reasons:
1. You choose what type of firearm you shoot at the range, therefor you do not NEED a Class A to go target shooting
2. Come back with a letter from the chief when you land the job and we'll be happy to upgrade your LTC.

I have noticed that towns tend to be a lot more lenient when it comes to issuing Class A's though, hopefully you will luck out. The letters should probably express how responsible of a person you are and that in the amount of time the reference has known you for you have always exercised good judgment and displayed a high level of maturity.

On a side note....I think our founding fathers are rolling over in their graves regarding how bastardized the 2nd Amendment has gotten.


----------

